# kizaru and aokiji vs whitebeard



## badass123 (Aug 25, 2013)

marineford whitebeard ( NOT injured ) vs aokiji and kizaru, who wins?


----------



## RF (Aug 25, 2013)

The admiral duo wins with moderate difficulty.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals mid diff at most, Whitebeard can't go up against two admirals at the same time especially two admirals with extremely powerful DF abilities capable of killing him if he gives them even one opening.


----------



## Orca (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals high diff.


----------



## White (Aug 25, 2013)

lol at the Admirals winning with mid diff. High-extreme diff admirals


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

*-Snip-*

Admirals win extreme diff


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals with mid+ difficulty. One is enough to give Old Whitebeard much trouble already, 2 is hopeless.


----------



## Urouge (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol at people thinking that they're winning with extrem diff. WB vs one admiral is alread a high diff fight. He loses mid diff against 2. No one is pushing 2 admirals to their limits on their own.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 25, 2013)

Kizaru & Aokiji win with mid to mid-high diff.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 25, 2013)

Not injured as in being stabbed by squarlo ( or whatever his name was) or not sick?

If its not sick, I actually think that WB can win with extreme diff.  Look at what he did during the war and that was him being severely handicapped. I think Marco commented that he should have still been able toavoid squarlos stab, even tho he was sick, which means his sickness was handicapping more than they realized, and he was still kicking ass. WB lost half his face and still put Akiainu down for a while. 

The admirals aren't weak by any stretch of the imagination, but WB is in a class of his own.


----------



## DaFuq (Aug 25, 2013)

Since he  gets Shanks Wb should win this one only if the last dog sniffs the fastest wink.


----------



## Marik Swift (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals mid-high diff. Leaning more to mid-diff since with such a handicap I don't see White Beard getting much chances to harm them enough or prolong enough for it to be high diff.

And some of you need to stop using extreme diff so freely. A extreme diff fight was Luffy vs Lucci or Luffy vs Croc. It basically is a case where the winner wins, but is completely incapable afterwards or the winner suffers some injury that affects them drastically in the future. White Beard will give the two some drastic injuries, but I don't see him dismembering them or anything like that.​


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals win Mid-diff.

People underrating a 2v1 fight like always.


----------



## Rob (Aug 25, 2013)

2 Admirals can beat any person. 

Two solid Top Tiers (Not low, Solid) can beat anyone.


----------



## Giocatser (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals win mid-diff


----------



## Orca (Aug 25, 2013)

It wasn't enough to agree on the admirals winning. Now people just want to argue over what diff it would be


----------



## badass123 (Aug 25, 2013)

seriously?, sengoku said that if whitebeard wanted to destroy the world he could, so what u guys r suggesting is dah aokiji and kizaru can destroy a planet :l


----------



## Harard (Aug 25, 2013)

Snarl said:


> lol at the Admirals winning with mid diff. High-extreme diff admirals



One admiral is more than enough to distract WB for a while. You add another admiral and Whitebeard should lose in mid diff.


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 25, 2013)

Mid difficulty. Whitebeard isn't easy pickings even for two Admirals but they certainly won't get any major injuries taking him on two on one either.


----------



## Orca (Aug 25, 2013)

badass123 said:


> seriously?, sengoku said that if whitebeard wanted to destroy the world he could, so what u guys r suggesting is dah aokiji and kizaru can destroy a planet :l



Having the ability to do something that others don't, doesn't make you stronger than others.

Foxy had the ability to slow down time. It doesn't make him stronger than the admirals.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 25, 2013)

badass123 said:


> seriously?, sengoku said that if whitebeard wanted to destroy the world he could, so what u guys r suggesting is dah aokiji and kizaru can destroy a planet :l


Sengoku said WB possessed a power capable of destroying the world and that power was the Gura Gura no mi and it wasn't the earthquakes he was talking about most likely he meant the aftershocks, tsunamis, etc that would come as a result of using his ability recklessly. It's not like WB could wake up day and decide to split the planet in half with a quake punch.


----------



## trance (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals win mid difficulty.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 25, 2013)

if it was a not healing gauntlet, then whitebeard would win imo

but since it's both kizaru and aokiji at the same time it's a mid diff win for them.


----------



## badass123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Goomoonryong said:


> Sengoku said WB possessed a power capable of destroying the world and that power was the Gura Gura no mi and it wasn't the earthquakes he was talking about most likely he meant the aftershocks, tsunamis, etc that would come as a result of using his ability recklessly. It's not like WB could wake up day and decide to split the planet in half with a quake punch.



klkl i get ih


----------



## LB04 (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals win with mid diff.


----------



## badass123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Having the ability to do something that others don't, doesn't make you stronger than others.
> 
> Foxy had the ability to slow down time. It doesn't make him stronger than the admirals.



forget foxy hes disabled  



i mean look at him, he freakin has nose sharper than usopps


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 25, 2013)

Admirals win with low mid difficulty. 

Unless he's prepared to commit suicide again WB isn't taking out even Admirals with nothing short of very high difficulty. Add another one with the attack power they have then it's lights out for him for him very soon.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 25, 2013)

Two Admirals could perhaps take even Prime Whitebeard, MF WB loses with medium difficulty.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm just not seeing this mid difficulty in favor of the admirals. Im saying high difficulty at best (if he loses).

Out of them WB has arguably the best haki, strongest devilfruit, he's physically stronger, has more durability and has more experience. He was sick, stabbed in the chest, fought VA's, lost half his face, held his own against the strongest admiral AND went on to fight BB. He may not have even been 50% during the war. A healthy WB going all out, yeah I don't see him losing mid diff. He's the type that'll take damage just to inflict greater damage. All he needs is one shot and your done.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2013)

2 admirals do not equal double the fire power on WB, people. WB's style is a mass assault and his quake punch can counter attacks from all 3 colour trio admirals simultaneously.

That said, the result of WB vs. 2 admirals would be similar to Shiki vs Sengoku and Garp with marines winning but chaos everywhere.


----------



## Urouge (Aug 25, 2013)

Lord Melkor said:


> Two Admirals could perhaps take even Prime Whitebeard, MF WB loses with medium difficulty.



it's not a perhaps. they would even beat roger.


----------



## DaFuq (Aug 25, 2013)

Urouge said:


> it's not a perhaps. they would even beat roger.



You don't even know what Roger or WB can do so stop Making shit up and get the facts straight waffle on the syrup.


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Urouge said:


> it's not a perhaps. they would even beat roger.




u dnt knw jack shit abt roger, how would u knw they could beat him?


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

Because they're freakin Admirals.

No individual can take on 2 Admirals at the same time.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Because they're freakin Admirals.
> 
> No individual can take on 2 Admirals at the same time.



People used to say the same thing about Shichibukais.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Aug 26, 2013)

Admirals mid-high difficulty. Not even prime WB can take on 2 admirals at a time.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> People used to say the same thing about Shichibukais.



Wow, just wow. Do you believe that the Shichibukais are on the same league as the Admirals? As a group, not a chance. Individually, well there is Hawk-eye, other than him, none.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Wow, just wow. Do you believe that the Shichibukais are on the same league as the Admirals? As a group, not a chance. Individually, well there is Hawk-eye, other than him, none.



Now right now, but people think differently when Croc was introduced back then.

Just saying by EoS, things will be very different.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

Croc will never reach the leagues of the Admirals.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 26, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> People used to say the same thing about Shichibukais.



This was when we barely explored the One Piece world and we had no idea of who the major players were.

A decade later now, with perhaps a couple of exceptions (mainly with the Revo's) we know about everyone and apart from WB there is no one categorically superior to an Admiral out there. Let alone two of them in tandem with the attack power they have. 

Clean the Whitebeard wank from your eyes and look at this objectively now.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

badass123 said:


> if it was like that, then y didnt 2 admirals take out whitebeard in the war while other distract the commanders



Is that for me to answer? I don't write the manga.

Base on feats, 2 Admirals are fully capable of beating WB to his deathbed


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> This was when we barely explored the One Piece world and we had no idea of who the major players were.
> 
> A decade later now, with perhaps a couple of exceptions (mainly with the Revo's) we know about everyone and apart from WB there is no one categorically superior to an Admiral out there. Let alone two of them in tandem with the attack power they have.
> 
> Clean the Whitebeard wank from your eyes and look at this objectively now.



Still got a shit tone of NW to explore and over 10 years left for OP, mate. WB may be the strongest pre-skip, but for all we know other Yonko's could have gotten stronger in this 2 years, Super Novas can will rise to power, Gorousei might turn out to be above WB's level, Don Flamingo's father is might be alive and at God tier, Godly deity on Raftel, BB folderising top tiers by EoS, M3 being well above current top tiers, etc. All in all unlimited possibilities.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 26, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> Still got a shit tone of NW to explore and over 10 years left for OP, mate. WB may be the strongest pre-skip, but for all we know other Yonko's could have gotten stronger in this 2 years, Super Novas can will rise to power, Gorousei might turn out to be above WB's level, Don Flamingo's father is might be alive and at God tier, Godly deity on Raftel, BB folderising top tiers by EoS, M3 being well above current top tiers, etc. All in all unlimited possibilities.



OK you go on clinging to your delusional dreams if that helps you sleep better at night. 


But the Admirals are the ultimate fighting force of the largest military organisation in the world. Regardless of whatever insane possibilities you dream up, they will always be at the top in terms of strength simply because of their positions in the world.


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Is that for me to answer? I don't write the manga.
> 
> Base on feats, 2 Admirals are fully capable of beating WB to his deathbed



oh well i just hope that the admirals turn out2be proper strong, anyways i still doubt they could beat roger


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 26, 2013)

badass123 said:


> *oh well i just hope that the admirals turn out2be proper strong, *anyways i still doubt they could beat roger



Have you not been reading the manga so far?


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

You're speaking like the Admirals lacked feats for their recognition


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Have you not been reading the manga so far?



nope i still got long way to catchup


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

What the hell


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

im still in punk hazard, problem?


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

I though pre war. Then why're are you still doubting the Admirals?


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Battousai said:


> I though pre war. Then why're are you still doubting the Admirals?



im doubting how u guys r underestimating roger, not the admirals


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

Not really, you're the one underestimating here. Beating one Admiral is already a feat that only those who're in top can accomplish.

There's no shame in losing/dying against 2 of the most powerful beasts in Marines.


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Not really, you're the one underestimating here. Beating one Admiral is already a feat that only those who're in top can accomplish.
> 
> There's no shame in losing/dying against 2 of the most powerful beasts in Marines.



i never denied that 2 admirals can beat whitebeard, buh im sure roger aint called PK 4no reason


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

WB and Roger were dead equal. If they can beat WB, then they can beat Roger as well


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

oh shit, forgot abt dah :l


----------



## Law (Aug 26, 2013)

Kizaru and Aokiji mid difficulty.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 26, 2013)

I think some of you are forgetting the fact that we've never seen WBs (old or young) healthy strength. He was severely handicapped during the war. The OP stated that this is an uninjured WB which I assume he meant healthy. I'm curious to what percent of his full power some of you think he was during the war. 80%? 70%? 60% or less?

Lots of people saying the ads win mid difficulty just because they're admirals, lol wut. At least say how they would win. What methods and techniques they would use.


----------



## badass123 (Aug 26, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I think some of you are forgetting the fact that we've never seen WBs (old or young) healthy strength. He was severely handicapped during the war. The OP stated that this is an uninjured WB which I assume he meant healthy. I'm curious to what percent of his full power some of you think he was during the war. 80%? 70%? 60% or less?
> 
> Lots of people saying the ads win mid difficulty just because they're admirals, lol wut. At least say how they would win. What methods and techniques they would use.



atleast some1 understands


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 26, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> OK you go on clinging to your delusional dreams if that helps you sleep better at night.
> 
> 
> But the Admirals are the ultimate fighting force of the largest military organisation in the world. Regardless of whatever insane possibilities you dream up, they will always be at the top in terms of strength simply because of their positions in the world.



AK is right. No one in the One Piece world can defeat 2 admirals.


----------



## Benn Beckman (Aug 26, 2013)

WB in the war delivered all his wrath to Akainu and didn't kill him properly. His durability is great, tanking lasers and magma fists left and right, but Aokiji's ten day stamina feat dwarfs his old age stamina. Aokiji also tanked some of his normal hits without injury. Kizaru was too fast for WB to even land one hit. He put two lasers in his chest and had time to aim for the key of ace's handcuffs at the same time.

If Aokiji trolls him and tanks what he has to offer and Kizaru aims for vital spots left and right all the time. Admirals win mid diff.

EDIT: I realize this was Injured WB, but injury was never an excuse for assuming someone could do better feats. It just means it takes one more laser to put him down, unless you guys think Squardo could inflict more damage than a Kizaru laser. 

Also, the OP stated that WB isn't injured, it doesn't mean he's totally healthy. He was sick as we saw him.


----------



## Samsam101 (Oct 7, 2013)

White beard old And injured whooped akainus ass in 30 seconds and if akainu hadent fallen into the gorge white beard would have killed him than and there. Considering akainu defeated aokiji and kizaru is around the same strength as aokiji I think it's a no brainer. White beard in injured defeats both of them high difficulty but does not die after the fight. I mean he was injured and slow ad at marine ford and whooped akainus ass no contest not even close and akainu got lucky he fell into the gorge, obviously he defeats aokiji and kizaru.


----------



## Enel (Oct 7, 2013)

The admirals win high-diff. WB is a monster and the biggest tank we've seen so far, but he can't beat two admirals at once on his own.


----------



## trance (Oct 7, 2013)

Nothing has changed. WB can beat the Admirals individually but 2v1, he gets mid diffed.


----------



## GKY (Oct 7, 2013)

Even in his prime WB shouldn't be able to defeat 2 admirals. It simply wouldn't make sense power wise in the story. Plus, it's not like he fodderstomped them when he actually did confront them in the war. Admirals win with moderate amounts of difficulty.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Oct 7, 2013)

GKY said:


> Even in his prime WB shouldn't be able to defeat 2 admirals. It simply wouldn't make sense power wise in the story. Plus, it's not like he fodderstomped them when he actually did confront them in the war. Admirals win with moderate amounts of difficulty.



Prime Whitebeard would one shot Akainu with his finger....


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 7, 2013)

old whitebeard loses mid diff

prime whitebeard wins high diff


----------



## Samsam101 (Oct 8, 2013)

Whiteboard wins extreme difficulty, I don't understand popular opinion what exactly is the reeponse to old injured and sick white beard man handeling the fuck! Out of akainu and akainu getting off lucky falling into the ditch where as he probably would have been killed had he not. I think its obvious white beard could take on any two admirals had he not Ben injured and wasted time and energy.


----------



## trance (Oct 8, 2013)

Samsam101 said:


> Whiteboard wins extreme difficulty, I don't understand popular opinion what exactly is the reeponse to old injured and sick white beard man handeling the fuck! Out of akainu and akainu getting off lucky falling into the ditch where as he probably would have been killed had he not. I think its obvious white beard could take on any two admirals had he not Ben injured and wasted time and energy.



Get the fuck off WB's dick. He's *not* soloing two Admirals in his old age. 

Akainu showed he was capable of fighting on par with WB. He stopped his bisento dead in its tracks with one foot then perfectly equaled his following quake punch with his magma punch. At this time, he had only suffered that stab wound from Squard which did something but nothing big. At worst, WB was operating at like 95% after that injury. Afterwards, he was able to match WB from then on until his heart attack (which was one full chapter). 

When WB struck back after Ace died, he did a number on Sakazuki but failed to KO him in two shots (one of which was a sneak attack) even though he was bloodlusted which temporarily boosted his power and even lost half his face in the process.

There's no doubt WB is stronger than Sakazuki but overall, he still needed high difficulty to briefly defeat him.


----------



## RF (Oct 8, 2013)

He's an anime watcher most likely, and we all know how round 2 went in the anime


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 9, 2013)

Even if he's not injured, two admirals at once (who don't have to worry about fellow Marines getting caught in the crossfire and can go all out) is too much for Whitebeard.


----------



## Samsam101 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Get the fuck off WB's dick. He's *not* soloing two Admirals in his old age.
> 
> Akainu showed he was capable of fighting on par with WB. He stopped his bisento dead in its tracks with one foot then perfectly equaled his following quake punch with his magma punch. At this time, he had only suffered that stab wound from Squard which did something but nothing big. At worst, WB was operating at like 95% after that injury. Afterwards, he was able to match WB from then on until his heart attack (which was one full chapter).
> 
> ...


 shut up bitch, We all saw how the fight we t bloody ATMs emotional whatever your gay ass wants to all it whitbeard whooped his ass like a child and would have murdered his ass right then and the if akainu didn't get lucky falling into the ditch. Dumb ass


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 9, 2013)

now now kid, calm your ass


----------



## Zoan (Oct 9, 2013)

Samsam101 said:


> shut up bitch, We all saw how the fight we t bloody ATMs emotional whatever your gay ass wants to all it whitbeard whooped his ass like a child and would have murdered his ass right then and the if akainu didn't get lucky falling into the ditch. Dumb ass



Too cluttered; didnt read. 

WB cant take two admirals at once. Any top tier vs two top tiers will lose. The duo will find an opening much easier and being Paramecia doesnt help WB.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Oct 9, 2013)

Admirals low-mid-diff.  No one should be able to defeat two Admirals. Not even Roger and Prime WB. They are stil humans ,not god-like beings.


----------



## trance (Oct 10, 2013)

Samsam101 said:


> shut up bitch, We all saw how the fight we t bloody ATMs emotional whatever your gay ass wants to all it whitbeard whooped his ass like a child and would have murdered his ass right then and the if akainu didn't get lucky falling into the ditch. Dumb ass



Get WB's dick out your mouth. I can barely understand your bullshit. 

Read the manga, then come back here. Got it, fuckface?


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 10, 2013)

Samsam101 said:


> shut up bitch, We all saw how the fight we t bloody ATMs emotional whatever your gay ass wants to all it whitbeard whooped his ass like a child and would have murdered his ass right then and the if akainu didn't get lucky falling into the ditch. Dumb ass



First of your mother would not be happy with that potty mouth. Second don't use swearing for an argument that doesn't make your right. Also it seems that you use swearing as a backbone for your argument which only leads me to think that you're extremely unintelligent as you can't produce a proper argument. GTFO The OL doesn't need more fucking idiots.


----------



## November (Oct 10, 2013)

Admirals mid-diff him


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 10, 2013)

PortgasDStarrk said:


> Admirals low-mid-diff.  *No one should be able to defeat two Admirals. Not even Roger and Prime WB. They are stil humans ,not god-like beings*.



Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner.
Just to add on this, Akainu took an earthquake to the back of his skull, then proceeded to blow half of Whitebeard's head off, whom later died from gunshots and sword/spear wounds. Aokiji's Partisan Ice Spears or Kizaru's Laser Spam would have finished him off faster than the Blackbeard Crew did.


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 10, 2013)

PortgasDStarrk said:


> Admirals low-mid-diff.  No one should be able to defeat two Admirals. Not even Roger and Prime WB. They are stil humans ,not god-like beings.



+reps So much truth. Some people think that Prime Roger and WB could defeat admirals easily. They're not gods.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think Prime Roger can actually do it...


----------



## Orca (Oct 10, 2013)

What if i told you prime roger was a God. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 But seriously. Two admirals should take this. Even against prime WB. And @the shitstorm on this page :rofl


----------



## RF (Oct 10, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I think Prime Roger can actually do it...



Oh noes, people that disagree with your opinion despite being unable to back up their own assertions are now going to attack you and call you delusional.


----------



## Orca (Oct 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Oh noes, people that disagree with your opinion despite being unable to back up their own assertions are now going to attack you and call you delusional.



Unless you think prime garp is more than twice as strong as old garp, then yeah.... the idea is a bit outlandish.


----------



## RF (Oct 10, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Unless you think prime garp is more than twice as strong as old garp, then yeah.... the idea is a bit outlandish.



I don't think Whitebeard could handle 2 admirals at once, but the idea is not outlandish at all. Whitebeard can beat one with high difficulty in old age, and a good argument could be made that he could take one with moderate difficulty in his prime. 

Don't exactly see an issue with that despite me personally disagreeing. Was merely commenting on how people treat it like a fact.


----------



## Law (Oct 10, 2013)

Two top tiers vs one top tier



The admirals win


----------



## zorokuma (Oct 10, 2013)

whitebeard gets destroyed.


----------



## GKY (Oct 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Oh noes, people that disagree with your opinion despite being unable to back up their own assertions are now going to attack you and call you delusional.



I doubt anyone is going to flame Garaa. He blocked Sasuke's enton after all 

Anyway. There is some logic as to why Roger shouldn't be that strong. Firstly, it wouldn't make sense that the big plays of that time are SOO much stronger than the ones currently. There is no reason to believe so either. 

Also, we saw what Old Gard, Old Sengoku, and Old WB can do for the most part. The only one who seems stronger than the admirals was WB, and even then the difference wasn't that vast (otherwise when he encountered Aokiji and Akainu in the beginning of the war he would have just beaten them like he did Giant John). Realistically, there is no way they lost half of their strength. They're probably still 90% of what they were in their primes. That still makes them monsters and stronger than any currently active pirate, but not so much that it's insensible. 

Lastly, like it was well put by a previous poster, these guys weren't gods. They were just particularly strong pirates, like the Yonkou.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 11, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> I don't think Whitebeard could handle 2 admirals at once, but the idea is not outlandish at all. Whitebeard can beat one with high difficulty in old age, and a good argument could be made that he could take one with moderate difficulty in his prime.
> 
> Don't exactly see an issue with that despite me personally disagreeing. Was merely commenting on how people treat it like a fact.


It would be easier for Whitebeard to take on an Admiral in his prime, as he was constantly hindered by plot and illness in the war, but it would still be a high/extreme diff win, as the Admirals themselves aren't exactly in the prime of their youth either, and even then they were beasts as well (Aokiji could use Haki and DF Mastery to work around Whitebeard's bisento, Akainu blocked Whitebeard's bisento with a kick, and Akainu and Aokiji permanently changed PH's climate).


----------



## ThunderCunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Does it matter if they fight one after the other? Serial vs parallel?


----------



## badass123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Samsam101 said:


> shut up bitch, We all saw how the fight we t bloody ATMs emotional whatever your gay ass wants to all it whitbeard whooped his ass like a child and would have murdered his ass right then and the if akainu didn't get lucky falling into the ditch. Dumb ass



chill wiv d swearingz


----------



## monkey d ace (Oct 14, 2013)

the admiral duo beat him around mid diff.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 14, 2013)

The Admiral Duo win mid diff, I just can't see how one top tier can take down two top tiers simultaneously.


----------



## Samsam101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dude white beard pwns them so hard, they put up a good fight and leave him near death but he WHOOPS THERE FUCKIN ASS. He whooped akainus ass in 30 seconds when his life was on the line and that was after the stage and couch up blood and shit, my opinion white beard is as strong as any two admirals when he has his stamina even old and sick


----------



## JoJo (Oct 18, 2013)

The Admirals take this at around mid difficulty. 1 Admiral could distract him while the other attacks him.


----------



## NO (Oct 18, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> OK you go on clinging to your delusional dreams if that helps you sleep better at night.
> 
> 
> *But the Admirals are the ultimate fighting force* of the largest military organisation in the world. Regardless of whatever insane possibilities you dream up, *they will always be at the top* in terms of strength simply *because of their positions in the world*.


How can you say this with a straight face? This argument is poor beyond belief. Just because you're called something does not mean shit about what you can actually do. Rank/title has nothing to do with strength, absolutely nothing. Just because Mihawk is the world's strongest swordsman does not mean there is not a swordsman out there that can defeat him. It just means that the people who are capable don't care about such a superfluous thing so they won't even try.

And just because admirals have the second highest ranking position in the marines does not mean they are stronger than everyone below them and everyone who is not a marine. The rank means nothing - what they can actually do means everything.

Speaking of someone who can do some amazing things, let's talk about Whitebeard.

Whitebeard, in the worst possible physical and mental condition, defeated Akainu. I'm being generous here, but if we put Whitebeard's physical capacity at this point of time on a point scale, then Whitebeard was probably at 40% of his max. If Whitebeard can do this while being so incredibly weak, the question of whether Whitebeard can take out two admirals at the same time should give you an obvious answer.

Uninjured, not-sick, 100% health Whitebeard takes Kizaru and Aokiji at high difficulty. This is a painstakingly obvious outcome and nobody should entertain me about Whitebeard losing.


----------



## trance (Oct 18, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> Speaking of someone who can do some amazing things, let's talk about Whitebeard.
> 
> Whitebeard, in the worst possible physical and mental condition, defeated Akainu. I'm being generous here, but if we put Whitebeard's physical capacity at this point of time on a point scale, then Whitebeard was probably at 40% of his max. If Whitebeard can do this while being so incredibly weak, the question of whether Whitebeard can take out two admirals at the same time should give you an obvious answer.
> 
> Uninjured, not-sick, 100% health Whitebeard takes Kizaru and Aokiji at high difficulty. This is a painstakingly obvious outcome and nobody should entertain me about Whitebeard losing.



Oh great, another retarded Admiral downplayer. 

You *clearly* don't remember (or better yet, chose to ignore) Sakazuki clashing against Whitebeard the 1st time. At that time, Whitebeard had only suffered that one stab wound from Squard which should've done very little to him. At best (and this is being extremely generous), Squard brought Whitebeard down to 95% with that stab. 

When Whitebeard started to go on a rampage in MarineFord, Sakazuki stopped his bisento with one foot and made it look casual as hell. He stopped a Gura-powered (possibly even Haki-powered) two-handed bisento strike from Whitebeard with one foot. That feat alone puts him among the top ten physical powerhouses of OP. After that, he equaled WB's quake punch with his magma punch. This is an attack that WB previously used to destroy those two massive tsunamis Kuzan froze. Afterwards, he proceeded to hold Whitebeard off all the way until his heart attack which was a full chapter after the fact as he was still in front of him when Garp struck Marco, so he didn't just rush in there out of nowhere.

When Whitebeard struck back after Ace died, he did quite a bit of damage to Sakazuki but failed to KO him (if Sakazuki was knocked unconscious, he would've fallen in the water and drowned) and lost half his face in the process even though one of his attacks was a sneak attack and he was bloodlusted, which temporarily boosted his power. 

Overall, Whitebeard needed high difficulty to briefly defeat Sakazuki, which might have been very high difficulty had Whitebeard attacked directly, which would allow Sakazuki the opportunity to see attacks coming and reciprocate instead of outright tanking them.

So, with that, there is no way old Whitebeard is defeating two Admirals at the same time.

Btw, if you want panels, just ask and I'll provide them.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 18, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> How can you say this with a straight face? This argument is poor beyond belief. Just because you're called something does not mean shit about what you can actually do. Rank/title has nothing to do with strength, absolutely nothing. Just because Mihawk is the world's strongest swordsman does not mean there is not a swordsman out there that can defeat him. It just means that the people who are capable don't care about such a superfluous thing so they won't even try.


In this case, Admiral is a rank that has to earned, it is not given. All of the admirals shown so far have had ridiculous physical strength, DC, stamina, endurance, etc.


jayjay32 said:


> And just because admirals have the second highest ranking position in the marines does not mean they are stronger than everyone below them and everyone who is not a marine. The rank means nothing - what they can actually do means everything.


Only exception is Garp, and even then, he's hailed as Admiral level.


jayjay32 said:


> Speaking of someone who can do some amazing things, let's talk about Whitebeard.
> 
> Whitebeard, in the worst possible physical and mental condition, defeated Akainu. I'm being generous here, but if we put Whitebeard's physical capacity at this point of time on a point scale, then Whitebeard was probably at 40% of his max. If Whitebeard can do this while being so incredibly weak, the question of whether Whitebeard can take out two admirals at the same time should give you an obvious answer.


Except Whitebeard *didn't kill* Akainu. Akainu took an earthquake to the back of the skull, then clawed off Whitebeard's face, and when Whitebeard dealt the island splitter, Akainu was *temporarily* knocked out. And even before that, Akainu held his ground against Whitebeard. Don't forget, the Admirals aren't in the prime of their youth either.


----------



## trance (Oct 18, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Except Whitebeard *didn't kill* Akainu. Akainu took an earthquake to the back of the skull, then clawed off Whitebeard's face, and when Whitebeard dealt the island splitter, *Akainu was temporarily knocked out*. And even before that, Akainu held his ground against Whitebeard. Don't forget, the Admirals aren't in the prime of their youth either.



Nope. Sakazuki was still conscious. People overlook that a lot.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 18, 2013)

not sure  why this is 5 pages but Kizaru and Aokiji win.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 18, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Nope. Sakazuki was still conscious. People overlook that a lot.


Akainu still needed time to recover from it though, otherwise, he would have gone right back after Luffy.


Mr. E Man said:


> Oh great, another retarded Admiral downplayer.


Sheesh, I love Whitebeard, but at MF, there was no way he was taking on more than one admiral at once.


----------



## trance (Oct 18, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Akainu still needed time to recover from it though, otherwise, he would have gone right back after Luffy.



But he wasn't KO'ed like 90% of people think. It's clearly shown on panel yet people choose to ignore it.



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Sheesh, I love Whitebeard, but at MF, there was no way he was taking on more than one admiral at once.



Exactly.


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 18, 2013)

This a joke? Duo mid diff and that's being extremely generous


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 19, 2013)

Admirals win high difficulty at least .


----------



## Meigo (Oct 19, 2013)

Admirals win Mid-High diff. Most likely Mid.


----------

